# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Fearless Director's Cut (2006) 720p DTS x264-EPiK

## tvintec

Hoắc Nguyên Giáp từ bé đã có ước mơ được nối tiếp cha mình trở thành cao thủ võ thuật Trung Hoa. Trải qua khó khăn và thử thách, cuối cùng Nguyên Giáp cũng đạt được ước nguyện đó. Nhưng rồi một số biến cố xảy đến khiến cho anh phải vắng mặt một thời gian. Tài năng của anh tỏa sáng trở lại khi một cuộc thi võ thuật được diễn ra và anh mang vinh dự đại diện cho đất nước mình để tham gia 
​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​

​*Link Download*​FS - Fearless Director's Cut (2006) 720p DTS x264-EPiK
FS - Fearless Director's Cut (2006) 720p DTS x264-EPiK sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường. 
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC 
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*FS - Fearless Director's Cut (2006) 720p DTS x264-EPiK*
​Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

